# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.7.106 452592f (5/9/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a Model 3 (VIN 213xxx) in California this afternoon. 79 miles on the odometer. 

TeslaFi says it has HW 2.5, but from the firmware build number, I'm thinking it actually has the FSD computer. 

Anyone want to claim ownership of this vehicle and fill us in?


----------



## FrenchJo (May 24, 2019)

Hi, I just got my car on May 22nd, it said it was build in May on the Dealer Tag. It has that firmware. Notes say : Peak Power Increase, Autosteet stop light, summon with keyfob and dog mod... how can i confirm i have hardware 3.0?
side note (i can not find sentry mode, only "security alarm"


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FrenchJo said:


> Hi, I just got my car on May 22nd, it said it was build in May on the Dealer Tag. It has that firmware. Notes say : Peak Power Increase, Autosteet stop light, summon with keyfob and dog mod... how can i confirm i have hardware 3.0?
> side note (i can not find sentry mode, only "security alarm"


you would have to look at the label on the AP computer, but Tesla has stated any Model 3 built after mid April has the FSD computer.


----------



## FrenchJo (May 24, 2019)

ok. googling "how to access AP computer on model 3" neither with autopilot was not very successful. is this an easy thing or complicated?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FrenchJo said:


> ok. googling "how to access AP computer on model 3" neither with autopilot was not very successful. is this an easy thing or complicated?


it is below/behind the glovebox. Here's a link to what to look for
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...05-cc3d741-4-22-2019.12519/page-2#post-230214


----------



## mbdionio (May 27, 2019)

got mine delivered 5/23. stuck with this firmware.


----------

